# Sicherheits-Update für Xine



## Newsfeed (17 August 2008)

Die Version 1.1.15 behebt mehrere Sicherheitslücken in dem freien Medienabspieler, über die mit manipulierten Mediendateien Angriffe möglich sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

